

The New Delicious (Forgot password? Get lost) - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/31/the-new-delicious/
There are a few complaints from people who can’t find their password in the Support Forums. Ironically the link to ‘Forgot your password’ leads to a ‘Sorry, Forbidden. You don’t have permission to access this URL on this server’ page at Yahoo. Try it yourself.
======
joop
Haha, epic fail!

~~~
thenextweb
Well... they DID fix it after 35 minutes. After I insisted that it REALLY
didn't work...

